# Courier Companies



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Half seeking recommendations, half a rant.

Can anyone recommend a courier company for deliveries mainly within the UAE and that offer COD?

I've been using Speedex/Posta Plus and after six months of their driver's incompetence and lies to cover their tracks, instead sorted out their own awful (even for Dubai) procedures and lack of discipline, they close my account. 

Like I enjoy phoning them 5 times a day to shout at them for loosing me business because some driver is off sleeping somewhere rather than doing his job.

If you have documents that need to go from Jumeriah to the Palm in 4-5 days then these are the guys for the job!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We've used Aramex but they only do haddock, plaice and halibut....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Confiture said:


> We've used Aramex but they only do haddock, plaice and halibut....


Are you here all week?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I second Confiture. We use Aramex too


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Aramex was pretty good.. going from Abu Dhabi to Dubai... was overnight  and cheap


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Can anyone recommend a courier company for deliveries mainly within the UAE and that offer COD?


We are using aramex as well both for domestic and most of the international. I believe their main expertise is in the gulf
Their international service towards Europe is kind of a mixed bag, so sometimes we rather use fedex or dhl.


----------

